# Hand & Biax Scrape Party San Joaquin County, Ca



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2015)

I have considered putting out an invitation to hand and biax scraper enthusiasts to do some machine scraping in
San Joaquin County when the weather warms a bit. Early spring target.

there is a municipal airport nearby
[FAA Identifier:
TCY
Lat/Long:
37-41-20.0253N / 121-26-29.6701W
37-41.333755N / 121-26.494502W
37.6888959 / -121.4415750
(estimated)
Elevation:193.1 ft. / 59 m (estimated)
Variation:15E (2000)
From city:3 miles SW of TRACY, CA
Time zone:UTC -8 (UTC -7 during Daylight Saving Time)
Zip code:95376

a pick up at the airport could be arranged for any pilot who would wish to attend.

If there would be any interest send me an email at biaxscraper@yahoo.com or
send me a PM
or
reply to this thread!

I have a shop facility that could allow up to 8 or so people to scrape.
i have 2 granite surface plates and 2 functioning Biax scrapers
i would encourage others to bring whatever tools/scrapers/spotting ink/they could bring.
there would always be room for a spectator or 2 i'm sure.

i'll keep all those interested informed as we gain interested parties.

thanks for reading!
mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2015)

Update as of 1/25/15

I have interest from 2 members at this point.

Tentatively, shooting for Late FEB/Early March .
there is room for 6 others scraping, a couple spectators can be fit in too.

the more the merrier

thanks for reading
reply to the thread or email reply to :

biaxscraper@yahoo.com


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2015)

Wish I could attend.  Too far for me to travel right now.

Hope you have a good turnout. )


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 28, 2015)

If thinking this sounds like fun makes you weird, call me a weirdo) Have fun guys


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Its a long drive for me but I would definitely be interested.  Please keep me posted.

Thank you
michael


----------

